

Why Analysts’ Stock Recommendations are SH*T - harrychenca
https://medium.com/@Nvest/why-experts-stock-recommendations-are-sh-t-47ccd8e2d159

======
PaulHoule
To avoid the scatology, I'd start with the efficient market hypothesis, which
isn't perfectly true, but is pretty close to being true.

It's hard to predict the stock market. If there is a lot of hating on a stock,
the value is probably low to begin with, which means the stock has room to go
up.

~~~
zhoufred
It is hard to predict, but many analysts claimed they have the edge and fool
people making bad investments.

------
ScottBurson
If I remember correctly, Jim Cramer's suggestion for how to use analyst
recommendations is: don't buy a stock that is recommended by four or more
analysts, and if you own it and a fourth analyst starts covering it, sell. It
may not be going down, but its best days are behind it.

~~~
zhoufred
Lol, i love this...

